# Annual health checks



## Sammiejw (Oct 30, 2011)

hi all 
I was wondering what do you all have samples taken of for an annual health check? 
What things do you usually ask to be tested? Checked? 
I have Tilly booked in today @ 6:15pm with an exotic vet as that's the best I am able to find within a local area that seems confident enough with birds- as most vets rely on you to know what you want testing I'm hoping you can all help me out with the kinds of things I should be asking for? 

I will book Rio in for next week 
Thanks all 
X


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is a link to something that might help, it is something written by my avian vet. The first link is about the exam and the second is about various tests.

http://nilesanimalhospital.com/files/2012/05/Physical-Exam-Description.pdf

http://nilesanimalhospital.com/files/2012/05/Understanding-Avian-Lab-Work-Updated-version.pdf


----------



## Jo Ann (Sep 3, 2011)

*Annual*

Thank you for this info. It helps budgie owners to know what a vet is looking for
when checking your budgie. It is good to review before you take your bird to vet as you may be able to provide needed info. Blessings, Jo Ann:budge:


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Here is a link to many more avian articles my vet has written.
Avian Articles | Niles Animal Hospital & Bird Medical Center


----------

